# Ocean Beach Club - what a dump



## awa (Mar 28, 2021)

We just checked in and I can’t really believe how dirty and gross it is here. We cancelled last spring break trip but previous years stayed at Oceanaire. The fridge is splattered with something brown, there are holes torn in the sheets, we had no shower curtain or bedding for the pull out. Silverware is visibly dirty. Pool is full of leaves and dirt. They made me do “VIP” check in which was a 25 minute wait to get keys from someone who tried the old line “our updates aren’t like the ones in Vegas—we are nice.”  I’m embarrassed to bring my family here for our first trip in over a year.  Wondering what surprises are in store the the next few days.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 28, 2021)

That is such a shame.  It is off season and not full.  I think Diamond has done a terrible job managing the Virginia Beach resorts.  MF also went up $200 this year vs last year.  Diamond likes to take over resorts and raise the management fee right away and then steady raise the MF's blaming the old manager for not keeping things up.  What they did is ignore maintenance for several years and then jack up MF's when it is there fault that the resort is in the state it is in.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 28, 2021)

awa said:


> We just checked in and I can’t really believe how dirty and gross it is here. We cancelled last spring break trip but previous years stayed at Oceanaire. The fridge is splattered with something brown, there are holes torn in the sheets, we had no shower curtain or bedding for the pull out. Silverware is visibly dirty. Pool is full of leaves and dirt. They made me do “VIP” check in which was a 25 minute wait to get keys from someone who tried the old line “our updates aren’t like the ones in Vegas—we are nice.”  I’m embarrassed to bring my family here for our first trip in over a year.  Wondering what surprises are in store the the next few days.


I think I'd be taking pictures as they claim to be COVID clean, to do that it needs to be visibly clean to start with!


----------



## awa (Mar 29, 2021)

DRIless said:


> I think I'd be taking pictures as they claim to be COVID clean, to do that it needs to be visibly clean to start with!


I’ve taken some. I’m just trying to decide what to do. What do I want from this? We aren’t going to change resorts or units and I certainly don’t need a points refund. I’ll write an honest review, but that doesn’t alleviate the disappointment of this bad experience for our first vacation in ages.  I’m just sad about that. 
And it’s way more crowded than we expected, BTW.
I think if HGVC wasn’t in the picture, we would seriously be talking about disposing of our platinum membership right now (granted, not for the first time). I hope they change things for the better!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2021)

Did you hear anything about what happen in the resort city over the weekend?


----------



## awa (Mar 29, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Did you hear anything about what happen in the resort city over the weekend?


We haven’t heard anyone talking about it, nor have we seen what seems to be additional police activity in the one day we’ve been here. It was 20 blocks from here, so that’s not too surprising I guess. We made sure our kids didn’t watch the news the last few days. Colorado was hard enough to talk about.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 29, 2021)

awa said:


> I’ve taken some. I’m just trying to decide what to do. What do I want from this? We aren’t going to change resorts or units and I certainly don’t need a points refund. I’ll write an honest review, but that doesn’t alleviate the disappointment of this bad experience for our first vacation in ages.  I’m just sad about that.
> And it’s way more crowded than we expected, BTW.
> I think if HGVC wasn’t in the picture, we would seriously be talking about disposing of our platinum membership right now (granted, not for the first time). I hope they change things for the better!



First I would show the pics to the resort management and see if they make things right. If they don't, I would send the pics in an email to CEO@diamondresorts.com and request a partial refund of points.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2021)

The Virginia Beach City Council and the City Chief of Police met today to discuss this pass weekend violents.


----------



## WYOCOWBOY (May 8, 2021)

awa said:


> We just checked in and I can’t really believe how dirty and gross it is here. We cancelled last spring break trip but previous years stayed at Oceanaire. The fridge is splattered with something brown, there are holes torn in the sheets, we had no shower curtain or bedding for the pull out. Silverware is visibly dirty. Pool is full of leaves and dirt. They made me do “VIP” check in which was a 25 minute wait to get keys from someone who tried the old line “our updates aren’t like the ones in Vegas—we are nice.”  I’m embarrassed to bring my family here for our first trip in over a year.  Wondering what surprises are in store the the next few days.


Being a legacy member at OBC. Was just there with friends to visit and walked around to see the public areas, looked clean and ready for summer.  Did you get any response from management to make it right?


----------



## awa (May 9, 2021)

No, noting. When I reported everything to the VIP concierge she said management would be contacting me. I filled out both the mid stay and after stay surveys and gave my contact info. I never heard from anyone.


----------



## pedro47 (May 9, 2021)

awa, are you still at the resort?  Were the problems every corrective to your satisfaction?. You posted this on March 28,2021


----------



## awa (May 9, 2021)

Nope, not there anymore.  The only problem they corrected while I was there was removing the yellow caution tape covering the fire exit on the 14th floor (one of the photos I sent them).  I heard nothing from anyone.  And I didn't even describe all of the problems in this post.  I'm not really motivated to "demand satisfaction" in any way, because I don't particularly want them to give me any points back, which was the remedy to a previous bad experience at a different resort.  If the HGVC thing hadn't happened, I'm sure we'd be walking away this year.  As it is, I think we are sticking around to see what happens.  I hope it's not too many years of the status quo before something changes...


----------



## AnnaS (May 9, 2021)

I hope you write reviews of the resort on trip advisor, TUG, etc.  I try to write the good and the not so good when we do stay somewhere.  I hope you get some sort of response.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 9, 2021)

FWIW, I loved my stay there and had no problems.  I rated the resort 8.5.  Be sure to write a TUG review to share your story.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (May 9, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> FWIW, I loved my stay there and had no problems.  I rated the resort 8.5.  Be sure to write a TUG review to share your story.


When were you there?


----------



## Grammarhero (May 9, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> When were you there?


November 2020.


----------



## dayooper (May 9, 2021)

@awa I agree with @AnnaS in that you should write a review here on Tug with your experience, even if it’s just a short, to the point statement on what happened. It sounds like it was not a fun trip and your voice should be heard. Hopefully this is just because travel picked up and they didn’t have the staff to deal with the increased workload.


----------



## awa (May 9, 2021)

I wrote a review on TUG.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 9, 2021)

awa said:


> I wrote a review on TUG.


I do remember the parking was awful.


----------



## pedro47 (May 9, 2021)

Awa, I just read your review.


----------



## pedro47 (May 10, 2021)

Thanks awa, I also suggest that you read Trip Advisor website for more reviews on this resort. IMHO.


----------



## DRIless (May 10, 2021)

I was there last fall and had a tiny Studio4 with partial ocean view.  While it worked for two, four should never occupy it.  It was smaller than a Motel6 room, great room for all 4 kids if you had it as the lockoff with  the 1BR4 oceanfront.  I remember having significant issues with initial room assignment which was unclean.  ATTITUDE from front desk staff.  Second room assignment, shared an entry vestibule with 1BR oceanfront that stunk of cigarettes, the 1BR was smoking.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 10, 2021)

@awa and @pedro47 I read awa's review.  Ouch, and sorry you had to put up with that!


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 10, 2021)

DRIless said:


> I was there last fall and had a tiny Studio4 with partial ocean view.  While it worked for two, four should never occupy it.  It was smaller than a Motel6 room, great room for all 4 kids if you had it as the lockoff with  the 1BR4 oceanfront.  I remember having significant issues with initial room assignment which was unclean.  ATTITUDE from front desk staff.  Second room assignment, shared an entry vestibule with 1BR oceanfront that stunk of cigarettes, the 1BR was smoking.



I assume smoking on their balcony and not in the unit.


----------



## DRIless (May 14, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I assume smoking on their balcony and not in the unit.


You know what they say about ASS U ME  ?
No way smoking on the balcony could carry into the shared vestibule, no way.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 14, 2021)

DRIless said:


> You know what they say about ASS U ME  ?
> No way smoking on the balcony could carry into the shared vestibule, no way.



And yet you are assuming since you have no proof to the contrary. A bit like the pot calling the kettle black but you go ahead and keep making your assumptions.


----------



## DRIless (May 14, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> And yet you are assuming since you have no proof to the contrary. A bit like the pot calling the kettle black but you go ahead and keep making your assumptions.


You don't know what I know and if you think I'd tell you, you're wrong.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 14, 2021)

DRIless said:


> You don't know what I know and if you think I'd tell you, you're wrong.



Ditto.

And all this rage from someone who doesn't even own DRI anymore.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 14, 2021)

Heading to Ocean Beach Club memorial weekend. Hope they cleaned up their act.


----------



## DRIless (May 14, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Ditto.   And all this rage from someone who doesn't even own DRI anymore.


I don't feel your rage and you shouldn't feel like you know what I don't own.


----------



## awa (May 15, 2021)

Oh my goodness, guys, save your rage for those who disagree with you politically. (Just kidding!!!!) 

I also hope OBC has cleaned itself up in time for summer. Please let us know!  I don’t think we will be going back, but hopefully it was just a short term staffing issue.


----------



## ccwu (May 15, 2021)

As far as I know, ocean beach club and Oceanaire that I were very nice and beautiful with great location. I also know the nicer rooms are for owners and reservations with DRI points. We went there a few times during summer. We always loved it. We were there last summer during coronavirus seasons. They were very clean and staffs were cleaning all the time. I know with the generous coronavirus stimulus checks and payment to unemployment benefits, resort can hardly find workers who are more incentive to receive unemployment checks than working. So it is a struggle for lots of resorts to find workers. 

We were there last time was August 2020. It was beautiful. I have to admit the OBC studio is smaller than the next door (Hilton Garden Inn) hotel room.  We stayed once when we did not like Turtle Bay two bedroom and decide to reserve OBC and can only get a ocean view studio. That was the only time we ever stay in studio. We treated it as our temporary stay (since we still had the two bedroom in Turtle Bay) just like a nightly concert stop. There were concert in between ONC and Hilton Garden Inn. We enjoy the neighborhood much better than Turtle Bay. Ever since then, we rather stayed at Hilton garden Inn than studio in OBC or TB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

